# Is this a good deal? (Jacobsen reel)



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

A guy locally has this Jacobsen Eclipse 122 (63302) for sale with only 300+ hours on it. He thinks it's a 2016 model but wasn't 100% sure. It looks a little rough but I think it's just been sitting and neglected.

If it cleans up well and runs I think it could be a great deal. I've got him down to $400 on it. What do you guys think?


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

It's probably not a bad price. I have 2 eclipses. Just understand that one drive motor on that thing will double you up real quick. Parts for these guys are expensive.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Parts is indeed expensive. But that is the more desirable style Eclipse to have IMO, for home lawns at least. (Fixed Head). I think $400 is a good deal, if you want to convert it to a 7 blade reel, you're looking at another $400 in parts from R&R to do so.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

What would be the reason to convert this from an 11 blade to 7?

I've thought about getting a Toro GM because parts are easy to come by and reasonably priced but this popped up and looked like a pretty good deal.

I really don't know much about them. There seems to be several different models and I don't know what makes the eclipse stand out.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Good talk


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@MeanDean you have to tag the person you are asking a question to or quote them so they get the notification. Otherwise they won't see your question unless they subscribed to the thread. 
@MasterMech


MeanDean said:


> What would be the reason to convert this from an 11 blade to 7?
> 
> I've thought about getting a Toro GM because parts are easy to come by and reasonably priced but this popped up and looked like a pretty good deal.
> 
> I really don't know much about them. There seems to be several different models and I don't know what makes the eclipse stand out.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

That's not a 2016 model. I'm thinking its a 2011 at the latest.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

An Eclipse 122 vs 122f, the 122 would use the same roller brackets as the GreensKing 5xx series making it easy to convert for higher heights of cut.

Out of all the greensmowers, I think Jacobsen Is the easiest to get parts for. You can order direct from the OEM online, R&R stocks the consumables (as they do for all major brands) and if you happen to get one of the GreensKing 518/522/or 526 models, R&R has just about everything for one of those as they built and sold clones of those units for years.

Regarding the 7 blade conversion, 11 blade reels are ideally suited to very low HoC, like .100" to .200". For cutting at .375" and up, 7-8 blade reels actually cut better, and are more durable than 11+ blade options. An 11 blade reel will work and still cut great especially if paired with an appropriate bedknife, but if the need arises to replace the reel, I'd go 7-8 blade unless you mow putting greens with the machine.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

@MasterMech 
Thanks!

I'm hearing mixed info regarding replacement parts. Some have said Toro are the easiest and cheapest to come by and you just mentioned how easy it is to find Jacobsen parts.

Of the Jacobsens are there any to stay away from or models known as money pits?

Would you say the one in the photos here is a good deal? Obviously more than cosmetics matter when considering these mowers.

I'm currently mowing at 5/8" in the front and 3/4" in my backyard. I doubt I'll go lower than that. Even with brackets to raise the HOC I'm worried the quality of cut with an 11 blade won't be as clean at my 7 blade Tru Cut now at the same height.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm hearing mixed info regarding replacement parts. Some have said Toro are the easiest and cheapest to come by and you just mentioned how easy it is to find Jacobsen parts.
> 
> ...


@MasterMech


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Lol how do you tag? @in front of their name?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@MeanDean When you type their name start with @
then when the box comes up you select the name you want to tag


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Cory said:


> @MeanDean When you type their name start with @
> then when the box comes up you select the name you want to tag


Thanks! When I entered the @ symbol on my phone the box didn't appear so I continued to type it in.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> @MasterMech
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm hearing mixed info regarding replacement parts. Some have said Toro are the easiest and cheapest to come by and you just mentioned how easy it is to find Jacobsen parts.
> ...


For Jake? I wouldn't go for anything really old as a serious mower. ALL of the electric hybrid mowers will be more expensive to repair, regardless of brand, especially if something goes wrong with the electric systems as there is no aftermarket there. I don't have a lot of experience with the Eclipse series compared to the GreensKing 5xx machines. But for $400, if it runs and cuts, I can't see you getting hurt and I'd sure be tempted to try it myself! Complete reel and knife replacement should be about $400 worst case. Being an Eclipse, FoC should be adjustable, so you would have a bit more control over the quality of cut. If you think it leaves a bit to be desired, swap the bedknife out, crank the FoC way down, and see what you have. Even in a traditional mower, an 11 blade reel cuts fine at 1/2"-1" with the right knife, but you have to stay on top of the mowing. It's not going to cut well taking 1" off the blade, but 1/4" should be much better. My 7 blade with the heavy fairway knife bushhogged my lawn down to 1/2" ish from 1.5"-2". The only reason it missed anything was due to the heavy clippings as I was running without the grass basket.


----------

